# Peugeot's RCZ ad



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

No comment. 

http://www.skiddmark.com/2010/11/26/peu ... d-paurche/


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok I've read it twice but don't get it? :lol: even the sub-text doesn't make any sense :?


----------



## diamond (Feb 12, 2011)

Can't help with that.....!!


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

leenx said:


> Ok I've read it twice but don't get it? :lol: even the sub-text doesn't make any sense  :?


Read this :? 
Peugeot's RCZ ads poke fun at Odi and Paurche.. 
http://www.skiddmark.com/2010/11/26/peu ... d-paurche/


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

That's what I read :? Pugs sub text is trying to make a point that French company's can make a Sport coupe too by changing the German cars spelling to French?! Proves the point a lot of us made earlier - blatantly have tried to copy the iconic TT with cheaper parts and engine, not just content with that they try to con people into thinking they make good cars too! :lol:


----------



## Gyorgy (Jan 13, 2011)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
By inviting a direct comparison, it's a rather risky ad - the parts both cars do well, the TT has done first.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Jokes on them really. I wouldn't pay for a car that you could only open the ashtray once or change the seating positions once before something breaks.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Seeing as TETE means breastfeed in French, are they suggesting someone's a tit for buying an rcz?


----------



## Pongo-Pilot (Jun 15, 2011)

2zeroalpha said:


> Seeing as TETE means breastfeed in French, are they suggesting someone's a tit for buying an rcz?


I thought "tete" meant "head" and then I realised I was thinking of "tête." So perhaps the nice sales lady gave you a bonus?! :twisted:

Aww c'mon ... there has to be SOME advantage to buying an RCZ!! :mrgreen:


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

BITTY!

But yes, as always in French it's about the accents.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

i thought the link was going to show a pair of buttocks opening up to show an RCZ being manufactured


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh Bugger! This could re-ignite the Titty Pug war of 2010. It got ugly, there were many casualties and a lot of tears. The name Lawrence became immortalised in pussy folk lore.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Oh Bugger! This could re-ignite the Titty Pug war of 2010. It got ugly, there were many casualties and a lot of tears. The name Lawrence became immortalised in pussy folk lore.


 :lol: :lol: I remember it well! "What do you call your car" Lawrence FFS! :lol:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Who cares anyway the cars been a flop. I noticed in my local paper the other day a dealer offering £2k discount off a pre-registered one with 10 miles on the clock :lol: You'd have paid more than list price for a mk1 TT when it first came out back in 1999-2000


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

not to mention the fact that Charity Dingle drives one in emmerdale, so I can only assume that if the TT is a 'hairdressers' car, then this must make the Pug the motor of choice for Inbred pikey sluts. :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

http://europeancarnews.com/2011/06/23/p ... 000th-rcz/


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Dash said:


> http://europeancarnews.com/2011/06/23/peugeot-builds-the-30000th-rcz/


"This is good news for the PSA group. Both the DS3 and the RCZ were very risky cars to launch but it looks like their bets have paid off knowing full well in advance their models would be purchased by inbred Pikey Sluts and sons and daughters of those parents who brought the likes of the Prius and Yaris" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

30,000 RCZ's were produced in the launch year, compared to 25,000 TTs in the same year (no idea how many in the launch year for either version).

Although Audi have already churned out 100,000 A1s since August 2010.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't get them.

Is it just trying to say the name of another sports car phonetically in French? Or are the words meant to mean something.

It was suggested above that Tete (I can't put the accents in) meant breastfed. Does Cailles Man mean anything?

I feel a bit like Denzel Washington in Philadelphia... 'Can someone explain this to me like I'm a 4 year old?'


----------



## Pongo-Pilot (Jun 15, 2011)

Kell,

It's phoenetic thing, mate. Say the following words in your bestest "Allo Allo" stylee french accent :lol:

Paurche = Porsche
Cailles man = Cayman
Tete = TT
Odi = Audi

For a finale ...

Zut alors! What are you doing with your finger?!?! Merde!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

I've had the weekend to assess this ad and I've come to the conclusion that it is a very very poor one! :lol:

MERDE! :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Pongo-Pilot said:


> Kell,
> 
> It's phoenetic thing, mate. Say the following words in your bestest "Allo Allo" stylee french accent :lol:
> 
> ...


I got the phonetic thing, I was just hoping for so much more.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Even some RCZ owners are starting to realise they bought an expensive car which isn't that good :lol:

http://peugeotrczforum.co.uk/rcz-honeym ... t2308.html


----------

